# Culturing whiteworm



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Has anyone cultured whiteworms for their fish? It seems easier than brine, since it doesn't need water as a medium, and uses old bread as food rather than spirulina. A few questions:

Do the cultures smell funky?

Do they NEED to be refrigerated?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you seen this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhWPNhI8iiU Dave Ramsey is in our club and his fish are always gorgeous and healthy. He uses a wine cooler, which is a little fridge at different temp. than a normal fridge. I suspect you'd need to refrigerate them in Texas, but not everywhere. 

I hadn't tried whiteworms yet. I have a culture of small grindal worms on peat and coil reptile bedding and someone else in the club orders live blackworms from CA every month and brings them to the meeting. I keep live blackworms in the fridge and change their water every day and feed them supplement powder and other stuff. Grindal worms don't stink and can be kept at room temp.



> The old way of keeping the white worms cool was to keep them in a insulated cooler with a ice pack. Rotate the ice pack every day or as needed. Put in the ice pack, lay a folded towel on top and then the whiteworm containers.


 from http://www.angelfishkisses.com/forum/showthread.php?p=36505


----------

